# Es ist soweit!!



## DenizJP (15. September 2021)

Ich fahre sehr wahrscheinlich demnächst mit Kumpels an einen Forellenteich xD


plane mitzunehmen:

- Matchrute mit Pose und Bienenmaden als Köder
- normale Telerute 80gr für entweder Pose oder Grund
- eine UL Spinnfischrute für Spoons etc


werde wohl mitnehmen Maden, Bienenmaden und Tauwürmer.


reicht das für ein paar Forellen? Sollte eigentlich oder?


Mit dem ganzen Wunder-Glitzerstaub-Powerbait Zeugs und Spirolino-Werfen kenn ich mich null aus


----------



## rippi (15. September 2021)

Nimm statt einem 80g Knüppel lieber einen Winklepicker oder ne leichte Feederrute mit und leg mit einem kleinen Walker-Blei ein paar Maden und eine farblich unterschiedliche Styropor-Kugel aus. Und zieh nach Offenbach.


----------



## DenizJP (15. September 2021)

tatsächlich ist unter meinen Ansitzruten die 80gr Tele die leichteste neben der Matchrute xD


und was will ich in Offenbach xD mir gefällts hier ^^


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. September 2021)

Deniz - erst von 10 Bissen nur 2 bekommen ... 

und jetzt auch noch ein "Forellenetablissement"  - es geht darnieder mit Dir 



Vorschlag, damit Du auch mal gut fängst: Als Standrute ( passiv ) nicht auf Grund legen - die Forellen sind noch an der Oberfläche oder kurz darunter.

Schwimmender Sbiro - bis ca. 12g. - 1,5m. Vorfach ( 18-20er ) und verschiebbare kleinere Pilotkugel aufziehen ( Vorfach ).

So kannst Du von 10cm. bis knapp 1,50m. Tiefe testen , wo der Fisch zieht und das reicht am Forellensee sehr oft aus ! . Unter dem Sbiro keinen Wirbel, sondern einen Stopper mit Perle ( oder silikon Stopper ) , montieren.

8-10er Haken und 2 Bienenmaden plus 1 normalen Sicherungs-Fleischmade anködern. Alternativ Fleischmadenbündel , gerne ordentlich vollmachen den Haken,

Spitze aber frei lassen !

Wenn Du Forellen Springen/ziehen siehst, wirfst Du die Montage flach eingestellt genau dahin.

Beim Biss spürt der Fisch kaum was , der ( rote ) Pilot taucht ab und die Schnur wird ohne Widerstand durch den Sbiro gezogen.

WICHTIG - Nicht , dass Dir wieder Deine Ruten fliegen gehen !!!   : ROLLE AUF !!!

Schlucken lassen , bis der Fisch ordentlich abzieht - wandern eh´ alle in die Küche !

Besorgen: Schwimmenden Sbiro , ( Silikon ) Stopper , lange Vorfächer.

Viel Spass - Forellen schmecken geil ! 

R.s.


----------



## Gert-Show (16. September 2021)

DenizJP Dein Zielgewässer ist 30x40 m groß und beinhaltet 22 abgesteckte Angelplätze. 3 Stunden hast du Zeit...laut Homepage BaFo, ReFo und Saibling im Angebot. Ich denke nicht, dass es da nenneswert andere Fische gibt, von daher ist leichtes Tackle angebracht, wie Rippi und RS schon schrieben.
Matchrute für das passive Angeln (Pose oder leichtes Laufblei) und die UL für das aktive Kunstköderangeln sind völlig ausreichend.
Bienenmaden treiben an leichtem Haken auf! Daher beim leichten Laufbleiangeln ein kleines Bleischrot als "Anker" ca. 10 cm vom Haken entfernt anbringen. Passenden Schrotgröße im Flachwasser austesten.
Und passives Angeln heißt nicht Auswerfen und Warten. Auch hier sollte man in kurzen Abständen Bewegung in die Montage bringen und etwas weiterkurbeln.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## vonda1909 (16. September 2021)

Frage aber auch welche Köder zum schleppen  erlaubt  sind..


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. September 2021)

Bachforellen und Saiblinge?

Dann Laubwürmer nich vergessen...und etwas tiefer stellen ( kann sogar knapp über Grund sein - probieren ! )

Nebenbei aktiv blinkern - verzeihung - "Spoonen" 

R.S.


----------



## vonda1909 (16. September 2021)

Blinker kaum noch erlaubt am Fokus.


----------



## phirania (16. September 2021)

30x40 Meter.?
Einfach Wasser ablassen und Forellen einsammeln.....


----------



## DenizJP (16. September 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Blinker kaum noch erlaubt am Fokus.


laut dem Kollegen darf man dort mit Spoons / Blinkern tatsächlich angeln.

UPDATE: doch nicht

"

Blinkern und Angeln mit lebendigen Köderfischen ist ebenfalls nicht erlaubt.
"


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. September 2021)

Was bei einem so kleinen Teich absolut Sinn macht - stell Dir vor, da werfen 22 Angler mit Blin ... ääh ... "Spoons" rum.

Das ist ja der reinste "Beschuss" .

Weiß Jemand, ob es die Spoon-Haken auch ohne Blinker zu kaufen gibt?

Und die sind doch sehr dünndrahtig - sind die trotzdem stabil, wenn man etwas härtere Ruten einsetzt - oder biegen die auch schon mal auf?

R.S.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. September 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Weiß Jemand, ob es die Spoon-Haken auch ohne Blinker zu kaufen gibt?



Was für Haken meinst du denn? 
Einzelhaken für Spinnköder?


----------



## rippi (18. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was für Haken meinst du denn?
> Einzelhaken für Spinnköder?


Ich denke es war scherzhaft gemeint. Eine Parodie auf das Beangeln von Fischen, die stark befischt werden und es möglichst unauffällig sein muss. Ja wenn ich Rheinspezie da richtig verstehe ist es auch ein gewitztes Plädoyer für die Angelei mit der freien Leine an sich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. September 2021)

Wenn es so ist, hab ich das falsch verstanden.


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. September 2021)

Moin,

ich meine schon die Einzelhaken, die an den Forellen-Spoons baumeln - sehr langgezogen , sehr dünndrahtig und scheinen für diese Blinker 

entworfen worden zu sein?!

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. September 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich denke es war scherzhaft gemeint. Eine Parodie auf das Beangeln von Fischen, die stark befischt werden und es möglichst unauffällig sein muss. Ja wenn ich Rheinspezie da richtig verstehe ist es auch ein gewitztes Plädoyer für die Angelei mit der freien Leine an sich.






R.S.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. September 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> die Einzelhaken, die an den Forellen-Spoons baumeln



Hast mal n link?

Einzelhaken für Spinnköder gibt es ja von verschiedenen Herstellern.


----------



## rippi (18. September 2021)

Achso doch kein Witz? Van Fook hat solche Haken


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. September 2021)

Das googeln danach überlasse ich mal anderen 

Mein Dealer hat die Teile - was so ein kleines Telefonat doch bewirkt .

R.S.


----------

